# Coffee machine advice



## CoffeeBrad (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi. I hope someone can help.

I'm looking at an option to lease a unit at a train station. The unit has electric but no running water. I understand I'll need to get a tank some kind to store water and a pump. My question is can any machine be used or are there certain machines that only work with water being pumped in? There is single phase 40amp electric connectivity. And I'm considering a 2 group machine

Many thanks

Brad


----------

